# asdf

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jsleeper

Did you compile support for your NIC while configuring your kernel?  Normally people compile it in as a module and then put the module in /etc/modules.autoload.  You can tell what type of NIC you have by typing in the following command:

```
cat /proc/pci | grep Ethernet
```

joe

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jsleeper

No...  Just the kernel part.

joe

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devon

 *Brakki wrote:*   

> What should I be looking for to include? What was I supposed to get out of the /proc/pci thing?

 

Before you do anything, does "dmesg | egrep -i eth" display anything? If so, the kernel is seeing your network card. If not, boot from the LiveCD and do a "lsmod". That will tell you what modules the LiveCD used, one of them being for your network card. I believe it may be tulip, but double check.  :Smile:  Then take the LiveCD out, reboot to your own kernel, and recompile the kernel with that module selected.

 *Brakki wrote:*   

> Also, when I boot, Gentoo says DEVFS isn't being used, where do I put that on? Same with DMA?

 

Check out "Code listing 15.3" in the Gentoo Install Guide.

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devon

Okay. Do the following.  :Smile: 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

/* Go to

Network device support  --->

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

Highlight "DECchip Tulip (dc21x4x) PCI support" and hit "M" for "Module

Exit menu and save changes */

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

# reboot
```

I have you copy the bzImage in case somethings get screwed up.  :Smile:  I assume the /boot partition is large enough to have two kernels.

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devon

 *Brakki wrote:*   

> 100mb big enough?

 

<sarcasm>Better make it a 1GB to be sure</sarcasm>

Yeah, 100MB is enough.  :Smile:  I have 6 kernels in /boot and I have used 

```
# du -hs /boot/

7.5M    /boot
```

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devon

Are you using lilo or grub? I suspect that your boot loader couldn't find the kernel. Did you remember to "cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/bzImage /boot"? Check out this thread for help on how to recover using the LiveCD.

----------

## bsolar

Please different topics, different thread, continue the discussion about the input data issue here.  :Wink: 

----------

